

My weekend project: #sochi tweets around the world - paierlep
http://sochi.paierlep.com

======
emilioolivares
Twit links should open a new window. It's cool, I spent a couple of minutes
looking at the stream.

~~~
paierlep
Thank you for your feedback - i fixed it ;)

